# Fiber?



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

When I picked my hedgehog Moki up last week the breeder told me that hedgies need fiber and to supplement his diet with things high in fiber. I tried cheerios but he just picked around them.:-? Any ideas for high fiber foods I could try?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Insects!  Mealworms, crickets, dubia roaches, etc. are all high in fiber due to their exoskeletons. Make sure you either get live (you can freeze them afterwards if you'd prefer, which works well for crickets since they're hard to keep alive for long, and they're messy & noisy), or canned. Freeze-dried aren't safe in very large amounts because they can cause constipation or impactions.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Also, in addition to insects, pumpkin and sweet potato are a popular treat among hedgies and have a good amount of fiber.


----------

